# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Ja një reklamë e bukur për Linspire (ish Lindows)

## Miremengjes

Hudhni nje sy kesaj reklame dhe jepni mendimin tuaj per kete O/S.


http://media.linspire.com/howto/kiosk.swf

----------


## edspace

Sistemi e ka ndryshuar emrin në Linspire sepse Microsoft e hodhi në gjyq për ngjashmërinë e emrit Lindows me Windows dhe e fitoi gjyqin. Për një dubël-vë që ti se vë...

Nuk duket keq nga reklamat por e keqja e Linspire është se nuk ka përpuethshmëri me windows dhe duket sikur kërkon të veçohet edhe nga linux. Mund të jetë program i shkëlqyer por nqs vërtet kërkon të konkurojë me Windows, duhet të paktën të luaj sipas rregullave të Microsoft. Sado i mirë të jetë sistemi, po nuk shfrytëzoi punën e Microsoft, është e pamundur të konkurojë. Kompjuteri nuk është vetëm Windows por edhe MS Office, Internet Explorer, Media Player, MSN e plot të tjera. Linspire ka bërë goxha punë për të kopjuar Windows por ka harruar pjesët e tjera. 

Duhet të mësojnë nga Firefox dhe të paktën të nxjerrin një sistem që të përputhet me programet e shkruara për Windows. Kjo mund të jetë e pamundur sepse mund të shkelë patentat e Microsoft, por të paktën të gjejnë një mënyrë për të imituar programet e Windowsit. 

Të gjithë versionet e Linux duket sikur po kërkojnë të shpikin rrotën nga fillimi, me shpresën se rrota e tyre do kthejë mendjen e njerëzve. Ka kaluar koha e shpikjeve dhe Microsoft mbizotëron pjesën më të madhe të industrisë softuerike, jo vetëm me softuer por edhe me, faqe interneti të ndërtuara për IE, arkiva të pafund me dokumenta në Word, Excel, Powerpoint, pa harruar librat e njohuritë që njerëzit i kanë ngulitur në kokë dhe i përdorin për të nxjerrë bukën e gojës. 

Pra, konkurenca kundër Microsoft nuk shtrihet vetëm tek Windows, por tek e gjithë industria kompjuterike. E vetmja mënyrë për të konkuruar është duke krijuar softuer që të përputhen ose ta imitojnë Microsoft 100% dhe pastaj të ofrojnë funksione të reja. 

Atari nuk krijoi televizor të ri që të luante lojra, vetëm një aparat shtesë që të përputhej me miliona televizora që ishin shpikur më parë. 

Të njëjtin efekt e shikojmë edhe tek gjuhët programuese më të suksesshme. C++ shfrytëzoi popullaritetin e C dhe Java shfrytëzoi popullaritetin e C++. As C++ dhe as Java nuk do ishin aq të suksesshme sa janë sot, nqs do kishin shpikur gjuhë të reja, sado të përsorusa të kishin qënë. 

Me pak fjalë, kalaja e Microsoft mund të merret vetëm nga brënda.

----------


## gimi_sky

> Sistemi e ka ndryshuar emrin në Linspire sepse Microsoft e hodhi në gjyq për ngjashmërinë e emrit Lindows me Windows dhe e fitoi gjyqin. Për një dubël-vë që ti se vë...
> 
> Nuk duket keq nga reklamat por e keqja e Linspire është se nuk ka përpuethshmëri me windows dhe duket sikur kërkon të veçohet edhe nga linux. Mund të jetë program i shkëlqyer por nqs vërtet kërkon të konkurojë me Windows, duhet të paktën të luaj sipas rregullave të Microsoft. Sado i mirë të jetë sistemi, po nuk shfrytëzoi punën e Microsoft, është e pamundur të konkurojë. Kompjuteri nuk është vetëm Windows por edhe MS Office, Internet Explorer, Media Player, MSN e plot të tjera. Linspire ka bërë goxha punë për të kopjuar Windows por ka harruar pjesët e tjera.


Me sa di une qellimi i linspire (fillimisht lindows) ishte qe te krijoj emeruesin e perbashket per windows dhe linux..  Ide e mire, por ms nuk kishte interes ne kete drejtim.. Emri Lin(ux)-(win)dows i perfshine te dy sistemet.. megjithate protesta kishte vetem nga ana e windows, meqenese windows percjelle nje taktike te tille dhe gjithnje eshte kunder konvencioneve per kompatibilitet.. 




> Duhet të mësojnë nga Firefox dhe të paktën të nxjerrin një sistem që të përputhet me programet e shkruara për Windows. Kjo mund të jetë e pamundur sepse mund të shkelë patentat e Microsoft, por të paktën të gjejnë një mënyrë për të imituar programet e Windowsit.


Per te imituar programet e windowsit? Mendoj se e ke ngaterruar pakez historine.. Se pari ishte netscape, dhe ms me ie imitoj netscape e jo siq thua ti.. edhe vet windows ka imituar  xerox dhe mac e jo anasjelltas.. Imitimi me i ri eshte IE7 p.sh. me tab-browsing (vjen nga Opera fillimisht).. 



> Të gjithë versionet e Linux duket sikur po kërkojnë të shpikin rrotën nga fillimi, me shpresën se rrota e tyre do kthejë mendjen e njerëzve. Ka kaluar koha e shpikjeve dhe Microsoft mbizotëron pjesën më të madhe të industrisë softuerike, jo vetëm me softuer por edhe me, faqe interneti të ndërtuara për IE, arkiva të pafund me dokumenta në Word, Excel, Powerpoint, pa harruar librat e njohuritë që njerëzit i kanë ngulitur në kokë dhe i përdorin për të nxjerrë bukën e gojës. 
> Pra, konkurenca kundër Microsoft nuk shtrihet vetëm tek Windows, por tek e gjithë industria kompjuterike. E vetmja mënyrë për të konkuruar është duke krijuar softuer që të përputhen ose ta imitojnë Microsoft 100% dhe pastaj të ofrojnë funksione të reja.


Prap ke ngaterruar historine.. Fakt eshte, qe ms ka shum $$, dhe ky eshte argumenti i vetem i MS.. Eshte e vertete, qe shum gjera duhet te kene perputhshmeri, meqenese shumica e perdoruesve e blejne kompjuterin me windows te (para)instaluar, dhe per ta eshte IE = internet. megjithate, arriti Firefox qe te fitoj pjese te medha ne tregun e shfletuesve.. OpenOffice psh eshte nje koncept tejet i mire.. perdore formatin oasis, i cili eshte format i pamvarur (vetem sa per info, MS eshte i vetmi, qe nuk e suporton kete format) dhe suportohet edhe nga Office-Pakat tjera (KOffice, AbiWord, ...)  dhe gjithashtu ofron mundsine, qe te lexohen dokumentet e krijuara me MS-Office.. Arsyeja e vetme, pse OO duhet te ofroj kete opcion eshte sepse MS nuk suporton OASIS, dhe kjo eshte arsyeja, pse administrimi i qytetit te mynihit (München) dhe i qytetit te vjenes kan filluar projektet pilote per perdorimin e Linux ne bashkpunim me OpenOffice.. dhe besoj e shpresoj, qe keto dyja nuk jan te vetmet.. 




> Të njëjtin efekt e shikojmë edhe tek gjuhët programuese më të suksesshme. C++ shfrytëzoi popullaritetin e C dhe Java shfrytëzoi popullaritetin e C++. As C++ dhe as Java nuk do ishin aq të suksesshme sa janë sot, nqs do kishin shpikur gjuhë të reja, sado të përsorusa të kishin qënë. 
> Me pak fjalë, kalaja e Microsoft mund të merret vetëm nga brënda.


Krahasim shum i papershtatshem.. Ndoshte c++ perfitoj nga c, por pse java perfitoj nga c++? Java perfitoj nga koncepti, write once execute anywhere e jo per tjeter.. Java dhe c/c++ nuk kan asgje te perbashket, pos sintakses.. 
Dhe mendoj qe kalase se ms i luhen temelet ngapakez.. 

agimi

----------


## edspace

> Me sa di une qellimi i linspire (fillimisht lindows) ishte qe te krijoj emeruesin e perbashket per windows dhe linux..  Ide e mire, por ms nuk kishte interes ne kete drejtim.. Emri Lin(ux)-(win)dows i perfshine te dy sistemet.. megjithate protesta kishte vetem nga ana e windows, meqenese windows percjelle nje taktike te tille dhe gjithnje eshte kunder konvencioneve per kompatibilitet..


Agim, 

Microsoft është kundër konvencioneve për dy arsye: 
1. Së pari, Microsoft e di fare mirë që është qendra e industrisë së kompjuterit, kompania më e madhe softuerike, që zotëron shumicën e tregut me windows, office, internet explorer, msn messenger, windows media player, e plot të tjerë. Duke ditur këtë, Microsoft-i cakton konvencionet e tij, siç i bëhet mirë, dhe të tjerët detyrohen të ndjekin ato konvencione. I madhi bën ligjin; ky është realiteti, e ligj i natyrës. 

Microsoft ka arritur në këtë pikë me zgjuarsi e zotësi dhe shanset janë që edhe konvencionet do krijohen nga po e njëjta llogjikë. Në fund të fundit, konvencionet po dalin për një industri të zotëruar nga Microsofti, dhe ky i fundit di se cilat konvencione përshtaten më mirë me softueret e tij. 

2. Së dyti, të shkosh kundra konvencioneve të përputhshmërisë është strategji biznesi për të mbrojtur pozitën nga konkurentët. Kjo strategji përdoret nga të gjitha kompanitë e suksesshme, jo vetëm nga Microsoft-i. Pse nuk lejon Real të hapësh një skedar RM (real media)? Pse nuk lejon Adobe (Macromedia) të hapësh një animacion flash? Pse nuk lejon SUN-i përdorimin e Java Virtual Machine të tjera? Hidhi një sy kompjuterit tënd e do gjesh plot programe që kryejnë të njëjtin funksion e nuk përputhen me njëri-tjetrin. 

Sigurisht që do ka konvencione që vendosen kastile për të kundërshtuar konkurentët, ashtu siç ka konvencione nga kompani e qeveri (evropiane) kastile për të dobësuar Microsoft. Të tilla konvencione i takojnë biznesit e politikës më shumë se informatikës. 




> Per te imituar programet e windowsit? Mendoj se e ke ngaterruar pakez historine.. Se pari ishte netscape, dhe ms me ie imitoj netscape e *jo siq thua ti..* edhe vet windows ka imituar  xerox dhe mac e jo anasjelltas.. Imitimi me i ri eshte IE7 p.sh. me tab-browsing (vjen nga Opera fillimisht)..


Si po thosha unë?
Unë s'po diskutoja historinë, por strategjinë që duhet ndjekur për të konkuruar kundër një gjigandi si Microsoft. Po flasim për dy gjëra të ndryshme. 

Imitimi s'ka gjë të keqe në botën e biznesit, biles edhe mund të kopjosh, për aq kohë sa nuk shkel patentat e pronës intelektuale. Mos vallë Open Office nuk ka imituar Microsoft Office? Mos vallë Linux nuk ka kopjuar Windows? Bubu! Qoftë larg!





> Prap ke ngaterruar historine.. Fakt eshte, qe ms ka shum $$, dhe ky eshte argumenti i vetem i MS.. Eshte e vertete, qe shum gjera duhet te kene perputhshmeri, meqenese shumica e perdoruesve e blejne kompjuterin me windows te (para)instaluar, dhe per ta eshte IE = internet. megjithate, arriti Firefox qe te fitoj pjese te medha ne tregun e shfletuesve.. OpenOffice psh eshte nje koncept tejet i mire.. perdore formatin oasis, i cili eshte format i pamvarur (vetem sa per info, MS eshte i vetmi, qe nuk e suporton kete format) dhe suportohet edhe nga Office-Pakat tjera (KOffice, AbiWord, ...)  dhe gjithashtu ofron mundsine, qe te lexohen dokumentet e krijuara me MS-Office.. Arsyeja e vetme, pse OO duhet te ofroj kete opcion eshte sepse MS nuk suporton OASIS, dhe kjo eshte arsyeja, pse administrimi i qytetit te mynihit (München) dhe i qytetit te vjenes kan filluar projektet pilote per perdorimin e Linux ne bashkpunim me OpenOffice.. dhe besoj e shpresoj, qe keto dyja nuk jan te vetmet..



Në lidhje me office, është budallallëk të kërkosh nga Microsoft-i të suportojë formatet e programeve të tjera, sado të mira të jenë. Microsoft Office ka 10+ vite që mbizotëron tregun dhe është standard. Sa libra mund të jenë shkruar për office? Sa dokumenta mund të jenë arkivuar në formatet e Microsoft Office në këto 10 vjet? Sa programe të tjerë janë ndërtuar mbi Office? Sa njerëz kanë mësuar të përdorin Microsoft Office? 

Aftësitë e MS Office i cakton tregu, dhe Microsoft është i detyruar të plotësojë kërkesat e tregut për të rritur shitjet e për të nxjerrë fitim. Gjatë viteve të fundit psh, PDF dhe XML po përdoren gjithnjë e më shumë, dhe për këtë arsye, me sa kam lexuar, versioni i ri i Microsoft Office do lejojë të ruash një dokument në këto formate. Kur formati oasis të arrijë të njëjtin popullaritet, atëherë do përfshihet në Microsoft-i Office. Deri atëherë, është detyra e Open Office të suportojë formatet DOC, PPT, XLS, dhe jo anasjelltas. Kur Open Office të ofrojë të njëjtin funksionalitet që ofron Microsoft Office, ke për të parë që do rritet në popullaritet, dhe kompanitë nuk do paguajnë mijëra dollare për të blerë MS Office. Por ja që Open Office nuk ka arritur nivelin e Microsoft Office, dhe kostua për t'u hedhur në Open Office është më e madhe se fitimi. 

Mos harro se Microsoft është kompani private dhe qëllimi i saj është rritja e kapitalit. Mos prit që Microsoft të dobësoje veten e tij duke i vendosur rregulla nga qeveria. E vetmja gjë që e dobëson Microsoft-in është konkurenca. Konkurenca krijohet me punë e zotësi, ashtu siç bëri edhe Microsoft për të arritur aty ku është sot. Shembuj të mirë se si mund të konkurosh me Microsoft ke Adobe, IBM, Symantec, Google. Shembulli më i keq është Apple, megjithëse Apple e ka kuptuar tashmë gabimin dhe ka ndryshuar strategjinë. 




> Krahasim shum i papershtatshem.. Ndoshte c++ perfitoj nga c, por pse java perfitoj nga c++? Java perfitoj nga koncepti, write once execute anywhere e jo per tjeter.. Java dhe c/c++ nuk kan asgje te perbashket, *pos sintakses..* 
> Dhe mendoj qe kalase se ms i luhen temelet ngapakez.. 
> agimi


Mos vallë të duket gjë e vogël sintaksa e gjuhës? Provo të mësosh sintaksën e një gjuhe të re dhe do të shikosh sa e vështirë është. Lexo historinë e Java-s për të parë si ka lindur. Ke për t'u çuditur sa herë përmendet C++ në librin më lart.

----------


## gimi_sky

Edspace,

1. Imitimi:
E di qe MS eshte kompania me e madhe n'bote, etj.. por nuk pajtohem me ty, kur thua qe linuxi imiton windowsin, ngase e kunderta eshte e vertete.. Ndoshta Linux e kopjon Windows sa i perkete siperfaqes se punes (GUI), sikurse MS kopjoj prej te tjerve, por konceptet e linuxit ishin qysh nga fillimi shum me te mira, dhe windows tek me windows NT i morri(kopjoj/imitoj) keto koncepte (User-Management, Multitasking, Multiuser).. Shif win95/win98 psh.. 

Normal qe MS nuk ka interes te permbahet ne standardet internationale, dhe plotsisht e kuptueshme, por nuk duhet te harrojme, qe MS nuk eshte alternativa e vetme.. Edhepse windows dominon tregun, nuk eshte ky kriterium per te perdorur windows.. windows eshte faktikisht per ata qe e perdorin kompjuterin per lojra i pazevendsueshem, por per programera dhe per Office-Programe ke alternativa edhe me te mira..
E mos te flasim per sigurine e windows.. 
Mjerisht ne shumicen e rasteve kur blene kompjuterin, te vjen me windows te parainstaluar, dhe te duhet te paguash per windows, deshe apo s'deshe  :oh:  .. 

2. C++ / Java 
Mendoj se e mbivlerson sintaksen e gjuhes. Java ka perfituar nga:
 JVM (pamvarsia nga platforma) GarbageCollector Eliminimi i treguesve (pointers) si burimi kryesore i gabimeve ne programet e shkruara me C/C++ Applets, JDBC, J2EE e shum e shum teknologji tjera per JAVA ...
dhe ka me shum te perbashket me modula3, simula se me C/C++
Ajo faqja qe e citon ti me shum tregon se Java nuk eshte C++ se sa te kunderten, ngase shumica bazohen ne sintakse dhe besojne qe gjuhet jan t'ngjashme.. Gati te gjitha librat mbi java qysh ne fillim tentojne te sqarojne qe java nuk eshte c++ . 
edhe fakti qe sun e mbane kontrollen mbi java, ka arsye tjera. Ne kete rast zhvilluesit e JAVA kan mesuar nga gabimet e gjuhes C me dhjetra dialekte.. 
Edhe ne rastin JAVA MS qysh ne fillim ka tentuar, qe te zhvilloj dialekte tjera (J++, J# dhe MS-JVM), fatmirsisht pa sukses.. 

agimi

----------


## edspace

Agim, 

Të thashë që nuk ka asgjë te keqe me imitimet dhe s'besoj të ketë kompani të mos ketë imituar/kopjuar tjetrën. Asnjeri nuk po mohon të mirat e Unix e Linux, por gjithashtu nuk mund të mohosh të mirat e Windows-it. 

Unix mund të jetë më i sigurtë sepse siguria është faktor kryesor për një ambjent me shumë përdorues. Në anën tjetër, Windows është shumë më i lehtë për t'u përdorur sepse është ndërtuar për përdorim të përditshëm në shtëpi e zyrë. Përdoruesit kryesorë të Unix kanë qënë ekspertët e informatikës, ndërsa përdoruesit e Windows kanë qenë kryesisht fillestarë. Pra, këto sisteme kanë qënë në skaje të kundërta dhe nuk mund të thuash se njëra është më e mirë se tjetra. 

Të gjitha versionet para Windows NT kishin probleme sepse ishin krijuar mbi një arkitekturë që i përshtatej një kompjuteri shtëpiak, pa rrjet, pa internet, pa lojra 3D, pa DVD, etj. Me përhapjen e internetit, me përhapjen e lojrave dhe filmave, me zhvillimin e teknologjisë kompjuteri u kthye nga një "makinë llogaritëse" në një makinë pune, edukimi, argëtimi (TV, telefon, mangnetofon), etj. Windows 95 e 98 nuk ishin ndërtuar për këto role të reja, prandaj dhe kishin probleme. Microsoft u mundua t'u shtonte funksionet, por duheshin ndryshime themelore. Këto ndryshime themelore erdhën me Windows NT, që më vonë vazhdoi në 2000, XP, dhe së shpejti do dalë si Vista. 

Kur doli Windows XP, në vitin 2001, problemet me programet spiunë dhe me reklamat qenë të papërfillshme. Me përhapjen e internetit në masë dhe rritjen e shpejtësisë së internetit (broadband), viruset, spiunët, reklamat e shumë programe të tjera keqbërëse filluan të shkaktonin shqetësime të mëdha. Kjo detyroi Microsoft të merrte më seriozisht sigurinë dhe prandaj doli paketa SP2 për Windows XP, Windows Defender, Windows Firewall, Live Update e përmirësuar, etj. Ti këto i quan imitime të Unix, ndërsa për mua janë përgjigja e Microsoft për kërkesat e klientëve. Pse nuk u përfshinë që në fillim këto funksione? Sepse  nuk ishin aq të nevojshëm sa të komplikohej sistemi operativ dhe të vështirësohej përdorimi i kompjuterit për përdoruesit fillestarë. Ishin probleme të paparashikuar që lindën kryesisht nga zhvillimi i shpejtë i teknologjisë. 

Nëse alternativat e Windows do ishin aq të mira sa thua ti, atëherë përse nuk përdoren? Përse vazhdojnë njerëzit të paguajnë mbi $100 dollare për një sistem Windows dhe $200-$300 për Microsoft Office? Kompanitë që ndërtojnë kompjuterat (para)instalojnë Windows sepse ai kërkohet më shumë nga klientët e tyre; windows nxjerr më shumë shitje. Ndërsa për kompjuterat server, ku Unix/Linux janë më të pështatshëm, ka konkurencë midis Windows dhe Linux. 

Në lidhje me "imitimet", në temën Windows vs. Linux gjendet një artikull interesant për shkeljet e patentave nga Linux: 

Artikulli në anglisht: http://news.com.com/Group:+Linux+pot...3-5291403.html
Përmbledhur në shqip: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...0&postcount=86

Ndërsa për "suksesin" e Linux në Mynih dhe qytete të tjera Evropiane të këshilloj të lexosh 
këtë artikull. Mos i humb shpresat. 

---------------

Në lidhje me Java-n, unë e përdora si shembull të një gjuhe që shfrytëzoi popullaritetin e C++. Nuk thashë se Java është C++ pasi i kam të qarta ndryshimet. Lexoi me kujdes shkrimet që t'u nxjerrësh kuptimin e saktë e të mos më kundërshtosh për gjëra që nuk i kam thënë.

----------


## gimi_sky

Edspace,

Po flasim me fakte.. 



> Kur doli Windows XP, në vitin 2001, problemet me programet spiunë dhe me reklamat qenë të papërfillshme. 
> Me përhapjen e internetit në masë dhe rritjen e shpejtësisë së internetit (broadband), viruset, spiunët, 
> reklamat e shumë programe të tjera keqbërëse filluan të shkaktonin shqetësime të mëdha. 
> Kjo detyroi Microsoft të merrte më seriozisht sigurinë dhe prandaj doli paketa SP2 për Windows XP, 
> Windows Defender, Windows Firewall, Live Update e përmirësuar, etj.


Dmth deri në vitin 2001 nuk kishte ende internet, virus e spyware apo si? Faktikisht në vitin 2000 (me zhvillimin e winnt apo win2k) 
ms nuk e shfrytzoj rastin për zhvillimin e një arkitekture më të sigurt.. Une mendoj, që arkitektura e dobët e 
MS ishte ofertë (torishtë e hapur) për hacker Fakt është qe me winxp out of the box pas mesatarisht 20 minutash
lundrim në internet secili kompjuter infektohet (nënkutpohet, vetëm nëse e përdorë IE).. lexo më shumë




> Ti këto i quan imitime të Unix, ndërsa për mua janë përgjigja e Microsoft për kërkesat e klientëve. Pse nuk u përfshinë që në fillim këto funksione? 
> Sepse nuk ishin aq të nevojshëm sa të komplikohej sistemi operativ dhe të vështirësohej përdorimi i kompjuterit 
> për përdoruesit fillestarë. Ishin probleme të paparashikuar që lindën kryesisht nga zhvillimi i shpejtë i 
> teknologjisë.


Këto nuk i quajta unë imitim, ngase qështja e sigurisë tek ms nuk është zgjidhur ende.. muk mund ta zgjidhësh 
qështjen e sigurisë, kur IE ka mundsi ta kontrolloj kompjuterin tënd dhe të instaloj softuere me apo pa dijen
tënde si pronar.. Në këtë rast shtrohet pyetja, a ka munësi ms të skanoj pllatën time dhe të lexoj të gjith 
dokumentat që kam në kompjuter.. ms nuk është Opensource dhe për këtë shkak nuk mund të verifikohet.. 
Unë thash që ms ka imituar usermanagement, multitasking dhe multiuser .. 
---
ndoshta i lexon edhe ti pak më me kujdes afishimet para se të kundërshtosh..  :shkelje syri: 




> Nëse alternativat e Windows do ishin aq të mira sa thua ti, atëherë përse nuk përdoren? Përse vazhdojnë 
> njerëzit të paguajnë mbi $100 dollare për një sistem Windows dhe $200-$300 për Microsoft Office? 
> Kompanitë që ndërtojnë kompjuterat (para)instalojnë Windows sepse ai kërkohet më shumë nga klientët e tyre; 
> windows nxjerr më shumë shitje. Ndërsa për kompjuterat server, ku Unix/Linux janë më të pështatshëm, 
> ka konkurencë midis Windows dhe Linux.


Nuk e dhash përgjigjen pakëz më lartë? Të thash që gati secili kompjuter vjen me windows të parainstaluar.. me 
fjalë tjera, ti si përdorues nuk ke mundsi të vendosësh se çfar sistemi don (pos winxp home apo professional)
Më duket se e ceka më lartë, që shum përdorues të kompjuterit nuk dinë që ka alternativë, jo pse windows është
aq userfriendly, por sepse ata nuk njofin sisteme tjera.. 
MSOffice eshte sistem i mire.. Për këtë shkak firmat dhe administratat e qytetit e përdorin ms office, por unë si 
përdorues privat nuk e shof të arsyeshme të përdorë ms office.. nuk më kujtohet ndonjë funkcion, që e ofron 
ms dhe që nuk gjindet në OpenOffice.. Përparsitë e OpenOffice për mua personalisht jan
1. Gratis
2. Pdf-export
3. mund ta përdor në secilin sistem (posaqërisht linux)
4. Mund të lexoj të gjitha dokumentet (edhe ms dokumente e edhe oasis dokumente)
....




> Ndërsa për "suksesin" e Linux në Mynih dhe qytete të tjera Evropiane të këshilloj të lexosh
> këtë artikull. Mos i humb shpresat.


Për LiMux (varianta e linux për mynih) mund të lexosh këtu (gjemanisht) ndërsa për vienë këtu.. Është e vërtetë që nje migracion i tillë është i lidhur me shpenzime të mëdha, ngase të gjithë nëpunësit punojnë me dekada me ms windows..por prapsepap administratat e këtyre qyteteve së paku tentojnë të migrojnë megjithse kan qindra "templates" me msword, ... Dhe mendoj që ky është argument i mjaftueshëm, se nuk ja vlenë të përdoret ms.. 




> Në lidhje me Java-n, unë e përdora si shembull të një gjuhe që shfrytëzoi popullaritetin e C++. Nuk thashë se Java është C++ pasi i kam të qarta ndryshimet. Lexoi me kujdes shkrimet që t'u nxjerrësh kuptimin e saktë e të mos më kundërshtosh për gjëra që nuk i kam thënë.


Edi,
 nuk dua të kundërshtoj, por ti thua gjëra që jan vetëm pjesërisht të vërteta... në atë afishimin tjetër shkruan:



> Që të dyja gjuhët janë ndërtuar mbi C dhe kanë sintaksë të ngjashme. Që të dyja gjuhët kanë orientim-objektesh (object-oriented) por Java ka model puro ndërsa në C++ mund të zgjedhësh midis orientimit-objektiv ose modelit procedurial (main() me funksione të pavarura) . Në Java nuk mund të shkruash funksione të pavarura nga objektet por duhet të jenë gjithnjë metoda të një klase, duke përfshirë këtu edhe funksionin main().


dhe kjo është vetëm pjesërisht e vërtetë.. metoda main() në java është metode statike dhe nuk i takon klasës.. gjithashtu ke mundsinë të bëshë edhe metoda tjera statike, të cilat jan plotsisht të pavarura nga objektet dhe të cilat mund ti thirrësh pa krijuar objekte të asaj klase.. por mendoj se nuk do të thellohemi më shum në java.. Ndoshta do të ishte më mirë, të provosh njëher linux dhe java, para se të gjykosh se si jan ato... 

_______________
agimi

----------


## EnRiQu3

Do doja te tju pyesja ne qofte se ndonjeri e ka perdor ndonjehere Lindows?
Ne qofte se e ka perdor a eshte OS i mire,eshte i sigurt?Dhe ku mund te ta shkarkoj ...

----------

